# Chilumba red flush



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi

Brand new to this site.

I have what was sold to me as "Red Flush" 
I got them over two yrs ago and they are breeding true over a number of spawns.

Wondering if anyone here keeps these and has shots as when I look for shots they all seem to differ somewhat.

I wiil send through shots of mine when I have done my 5 posts first.

Cheers!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I put in 5 posts so now I ca post the shots.

Cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Very pretty Peacock you have there.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=685

Above is a link to most of the known Aulonocara species that are available for the aquarium.

Chilumba is a Peacock that is almost all blue, doesn't have the red in the body yours has.

Red Shoulder peacocks do not have the colour in the tail fin yours have.

While it is a very attractive fish, it appears as though it might be a mix of different geographical variants.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for reply and link to Ngara(interesting)

I am now on 3rd generation of these and they breed very true.ie there is no real differences in fry 
and colouration/body shape in males except for what you would expect in individual due to heirachy in spawn.
Adults only get to 12cm which made me wonder about Chilumba, although have seen on other sites where they look like mine.
would a geographical mix give me consistency of young that I'm getting?

Reason i ask is that we have real issues here in NZ with hybrids or fish that don't seem to match designated name they were imported as.
I haven't sold any of these in all the time I've had them but would like to so hence initial question.

This is an Uncle of the above fish










and this is his grandfather


----------

